# 750mg Cephalexin twice a day?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I always smile when I see your posts knowing your back story. I have no advice sorry, but just wanted to say it's so good to see you happy!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

750 mgs twice a day is normal for a 70-80 lbs dog. I have never had any of my dogs become sleepy while on Cephalexin. I wonder if you are confusing the fact that maybe the medication is upsetting their tummys or the fact that they aren't feel well because they are uncomfortable, therefore sleeping more, with the medication making them sleepy or confused.

Here is a listing of possible side effects:

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/cephalexin-keflex/page1.aspx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caryn*

Caryn

I would definitely call the vet and confirm with them how much you are supposed to give to Nascar!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Toby, at 80 pounds, gets 1000 mg twice a day.
The dose sounds right.
Hope he gets better fast!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Neither of mine were ever made tired by their antibiotics, maybe it is just that he's less energetic with the sore foot or his tummy is upset by the medicine. You can check dosages with your Vet.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke has been on cephalexin many times. I don't remember the dose he normally gets, but it has never made him sleepy. However I'm not sure I would notice if it did because if he were any lazier he would be in a coma. It's looking like he is going to be due for another round of antibiotics very soon.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

When Molson had a nailbed infection he was on 1000mg twice a day of Cephalexin, so the dosage sounds about right. Some dogs will react differently that others, and when Molson was on it he didn't seen dopey at all, so I think Nascar is ok!

Glad to hear that him and your family are still meant to be together!  I know Apple is looking down and smiling at him.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby is about 60lbs and her dose was 500mg twice daily.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie is 68 pounds and she got 750 mg 2 times a day for her huge hotspot a few months ago. She was sleepy the first few days, but she was also in pain and nauseous from the meds (sensitive stomach).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My regular vet prescribes 500 mg 2X a day, but Copper's specialists (ortho, oncologist, internal specialist) prescribe 750mg 3X a day! He has frequent skin infections due to not having a spleen and the lower dose is not sufficient to get rid of them. He recently had furuncles on his front foot (lesions/boils from skin infection) and I had to soak it in a chlorhexadine solution.

I've never noticed him being dopey, sleepy or less energetic. He weighs 60 - 65 lbs so I don't think Nascar's dose would be too much for him.

I hope he heals quickly. He sure is a good boy.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> I always smile when I see your posts knowing your back story. I have no advice sorry, but just wanted to say it's so good to see you happy!


 Thank you! I smile EVERY day because of Nascar...and I miss Apple everyday too...we always tell Nascar about her...may sound silly, but I think it helps and he seems to like hearing about her! 



ilovemydogs said:


> Duke has been on cephalexin many times. However I'm not sure I would notice if it did because if he were any lazier he would be in a coma.


HA!! This made me laugh out loud...I had a golden named Duke when I was little - and he was very lazy too! :

The vet said the dose is normal and they can switch it if I'd like. I said that he seems to be fine now, so maybe he just had an off day? He's pooping fine and eating normal too - can't ask for more than that!!! 

Geez, I love this DOG!!! :--heart:
Thank you for the posts!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> I always smile when I see your posts knowing your back story. I have no advice sorry, but just wanted to say it's so good to see you happy!


I feel the same way and I just love his name. 

Fortunately I have no experience with this medication so no help there.


----------

